# stern guard squad and mercinaries



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok. So pretty much i am going to start a plog about my building of several squads. 
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
squads
#1stern guard
#2mercs
#3chaos court (a squad made of chaos lords)
im starting with stern gurd heres a crappy pic of sarge


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

actualey i have changed my mind and will start on th chaos squad first witch will include a khorne lord a nurgle lord a slaneshi lord a thousand sons thzench sorcerer a word bearer chaplin a night lord commander and iornsmith and a fallen dark angel a black legion lord/abbadon and probably some red corsair lord 

sorry for he spelling im typing fast i will edit this as soon as i can 

i will show progress for each individual model im sorry about the crappy pics but get over it ill get better ones eventualy first off 

THE NIGHT LORD COMMANDER


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

these pics are horrid will work on it i will replace these pics and edit everythng tomorrow and later this week end i plan on finishing off the night lord ans i will pick up the kits i needed and i will restock on plactic glue and GS


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome that you have a project log but as you have said yourself, pics are a bit meh. Looking forward to seeing your stuff.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*super update yaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

well this will mainly be pics but iz been busy
1st i picked up a few things 







heres a group pic of the court so far








meet lord rust boil the nurgle representitive of the campaign through the dumas sector(these little descriptions will be more detailed eventually but for now get used to it)







heres the iornsmith no name yet sorry







night lord also no name only one pic sorry







now lorkar a word bearer dark chaplin







buraff the truth seaker







fallen dark angel one pic sorry


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*more pics*

slanesh lord







khorne lord


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dont wanna sound snobby but I would love some feed back.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So far the only feedback is regarding your camera work. The flash is bleeding a lot of the detail. If you can take photos of them near a window in good light you shouldn't need a flash, and use the macro function on your camera it might help others see your work, and then offer feedback. The macro button is the one with the little flower next to it. Hope this helps.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks khorne but c&c about the modilling would be appreciated


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

777swappamag777 said:


> thanks khorne but c&c about the modilling would be appreciated


We cannot provide C&C about what we cannot see. You might well have some good stuff but I, and at least khorne, cannot see it to allow for a decent comment.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Medic Marine said:


> We cannot provide C&C about what we cannot see. You might well have some good stuff but I, and at least khorne, cannot see it to allow for a decent comment.


This ^

How on earth can you expect ppl to give feedback based on those pictures? It's not just Khorne's fist who is struggeling to make up anything out of that blurr you posted. 

There seems to be a lot of conversions in there, so that's good. But right now, it's pure guesswork to see what you did. There are plenty of tutorials on these boards about basic picture taking. I also suggest you read through those first if you are hoping to get any form of meaningfull feedback.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

:blackeye: <-- we have all been there trying to find our groove, I look forward to a clean pic so I can get a look at those conversion. Hang in there and keep at it.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

hmm well ive been trying to take khornes advice on the flash. But ive been sheearching through my cameras settings but so far there is no way to turn off the flash. So i have been combing around for a its manuel. Sorry guys but this might be as good as it gets for a while. Going to prime at least 3 models this weekend if im lazy. All of em if im productive. Busy week.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If you can get them outside, or even somewhere with plenty of natural light the flash shouldn't activate. Also, the lightning bolt symbol on your camera is the flash activation/deactivation button. Push it and it should tell you if the flash is on or off.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

777swappamag777 said:


> thanks khorne but c&c about the modilling would be appreciated


I will agree with the other posters. Your picture taking is well, terrible.

Also, are you spraying the models black before painting?


----------



## Greenskin (Oct 13, 2011)

The conversions are looking good so far. I look forward to seeing some paint on those guys. Just out of curiosity, what kind of green stuff are you using? 

as for the photo quality, it looks like you are holding the camera too close to the minis. non-professional cameras need to be 18 inches to 2 ft away (60 cm) for them to adequately focus on the foreground (unless you use a macro focus setting). if your camera takes pictures at anything higher than 4 megapixels, the image will be large enough that you can easily crop the picture later and effectively "zoom" in that way.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thx for the tips. So far none are primed yet. Im using GW green stuff. On picture taking without flash looks promising. Ill take some pics out with natural light as soon as possible.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

777swappamag777 said:


> Thx for the tips. So far none are primed yet. Im using GW green stuff.


I'm sorry, I think I'm a bit confused. Do you mean you're going to use Green Stuff to prime the mini?

EDIT- Oops, sorry! Only just read all of Greenskin's post, disregard what I said.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello again everybody. Im back.I took a little break from warhammer and heresy but im back and i will get you some updates very, very soon. 

-cheers swappa


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

777swappamag777 said:


> Hello again everybody. Im back.I took a little break from warhammer and heresy but im back and i will get you some updates very, very soon.
> 
> -cheers swappa


Cool man, looking foward to thouse updates!


----------

